# New gasoline



## inspectorD (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, if you live in CT or other states with ethanol....empty your gas tank on snow-blowers and snowmobiles for the winter.
Then get ready to get your carbs cleaned on your other lawn equipment this year if you did not empty it last year.
Run your generator once a week for 15 minutes to keep it movin around, and don't store alot of gas in there to begin with. 
The basics facts are that this gasoline additive gums up the works. 
Just a little reminder before you store things for the winter.
Good luck.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 5, 2008)

Too bad there's not a product like Stabil for ethanol. Although even Stabil does nothing to prevent varnishing and build-up in a carb. We'll soon have many adjustments to make as the fuel resources tighten further and the prices continue to rise.
May have to trade my F-150 for a mule and my Jeep for a good horse 
It's already become a common sight to see me on a bicycle around town lol


----------



## guyod (Apr 5, 2008)

Someone told me that the ethonal in in the gas can freeze making it harder to start your snowblower. any truth in that ? or are they confused with what inspectord is trying to say.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 6, 2008)

Ethanol is alcohol based, I can't see it freezing.
But I have been wrong once or twice...or was I mistaken?


----------



## Quattro (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethanol won't freeze at mortal temperatures. Water in the fuel is probably the number one reason small engines (or any engine) starts hard in the winter. Using an isopropyl alcohol (like HEET) in the winter is a great idea. I would think that ethanol would have some of those properties, but probably not.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 7, 2008)

This is just another reminder in reverse. 
As we get ready for winter and start to put those boats and summer toys away, don't forget about the additives in your gas.
Mercury makes a good boat motor gas stabalizer. They jumped on the problem this year after all the boats had so many issues. I also just run my stuff out of regular gas and put some CAM 2 in my older stuff with no emmissions sensors.


----------



## secure (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it better to use additives or just drain the tanks completely? I am unsure in small engines.

I know on my motorcycle I drain the tank and the carbs, then I take out the spark plugs and put a few drops of oil in there. Would that work for a lawn mower of similar engined device?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 13, 2008)

I usally just run the small motors out of gas, and add a little 2 cycle oil into the chamber, then crank it quick once. I have also heard of folks adding  a little into the gas before it runs out at the end. It will smoke a little when it starts, but as far as I have done it, no issues yet.  If you have a question on a certain motor, contact the manufacturer for the best advice.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, it got my neighbor. This new gas is crazy. I just took apart my neighbors snowblower carb last week and what do ya know, it was totally gelled up inside just like a bowl of jello.
So we cleaned it all up with some carb cleaner and some pieces of phone wire(small stuff) which we put into any jet hole we could find. A toothbrush also helps to get rid of stuff which is just caked on.
Put it all back together in about an hour, and it runs great.
He learned about how small engine stuff works, and not to get to close to the carb when you spray in some cleaner.(lucky he wears glasses)Now he knows what to do this year and why.
My father in law also stopped by with his blower. But his was loaded with seeds and nuts in the air filter. Next year he will put a dryer sheet into the air cleaner hole. I found it helps to keep out the varmints, they don't like the smell of fresh laundry I guess.
Happy motorin.


----------



## racsan (Mar 20, 2009)

in addition to using a fuel stabilizer (i prefer sta-bil myself) i spray some storage/fogging oil into the carb of the running engine before i shut it off for storage. moth balls are also a good deterent for unwanted varmits as long as it isnt damp where your storing the equipment. ive not used ethanol in any engine, its available here but my vehicles are both '93's and not set up for it and for lawn mower fuel i just siphon out of one of the fuel tanks at the beginning of spring, 3 gallons will last me most of the mowing season.


----------



## GreenIsGood (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know the science of it all, and we don't use ethanol - we're mostly a diesel family (trucks and tractor), but I thought I'd let you know they are trying to allow the increase of ethanol from 10% to 15% this year. If this happens, it may affect what you're talking about.


----------



## Quattro (Mar 24, 2009)

Yup, Wisconsin is looking at the same thing. I hope it doesn't happen. As it is, it's not that great for regular fuel-burning machines...especially those with high compression ratios such as my motorcycle. I can still find ethanol-free fuel around here, but it's getting rare.


----------



## Wirenuts (Mar 26, 2009)

I use Seafoam in my sled and JD tractor, never had fuel related problems so far. Stabil doesn't work nearly as well.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 26, 2009)

Alright everyone...it's that time again.
Time to put away the snowblower and snowmobiles.
Please don't forget about the snowblower after it is to late.  
Next season when you try to start it after the 2 foot storm, forget it...you'll be cleaning it first. Put this on your to do list for the weekend, unless you are still getting snow.
Glad I have a year round Quad with a plow.


----------

